
Every Time You Fly, You Trash the Planet – And There’s No Easy Fix - ryan_j_naughton
http://fivethirtyeight.com/features/every-time-you-fly-you-trash-the-planet-and-theres-no-easy-fix/
======
Terr_
That's a misleading chart, since it doesn't appear to be "per user": That
single flight might carry a lot more people than the single car.

